# How Long After Not Taking Buspar Can I Smoke Weed?



## Cataclismic (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm on Buspar for anxiety but to be honest I think that my anxiety was from trying to take a tbreak after months of very heavy use. I've gotten from just waiting for the next dose to now forgetting that I'm taking it. The last time I took it was 2pm today and don't plan on taking it anymore unless I have a problem. I haven't smoked in two weeks. Can I smoke and have no adverse side effects?


----------



## jjbt420 (Jun 24, 2010)

i dont think anyone would want to point you in the wrong direction on this one my friend. thats a good ? for a doc


----------



## 12tree (Jun 26, 2010)

Buspar's not a tranquilizer, right?. I have a friend that used to be on it and he smoked occasionaly.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jun 26, 2010)

you'll be fine.
http://www.rxlist.com/buspar-drug.htm#

if you aren't having uncomfortable side effects while taking it you aren't likely to 
after smoking weed.


----------



## SirTitanium (Jul 6, 2010)

You are fine.

Nobody has had a documented reaction from cannabis and going off BuSpar. there is no direct evidence that BuSpar causes physical dependence or drug-seeking behavior. No other drugs were shown to potentate that kind of stuff, although marijuana wasn't specifically tested.

Approximately 10% of the patients who participated in the BuSpar FDA trials who reported anxiety and had to quit BusPar reported anxiety problems lasting 3 to 4 weeks after they discontinued their treatment. Most researchers feel this was due to a problem with anxiety before they entered the trial.

In short, you are fine. If you experience anxiety smoking marijuana, give it a rest for a couple more weeks. BusPar is not even listed as a controlled substance - no addictive potential, no abuse potential.


----------



## deprave (Jul 6, 2010)

SirTitanium said:


> You are fine.
> 
> Nobody has had a documented reaction from cannabis and going off BuSpar.


Pretty bold thing to say there , really I am sure someone has had some bad side effects if they smoke maryjane while taking buspar, when you mix any medication you can experience an adverse side effect, every medication is different for each person and that includes marijuana.


----------



## SirTitanium (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm an MD who read the raw data from the phase 3 trials (for this person's benefit). I told him the facts - nothing more, nothing less. You didn't know this about me, but I am in a position to know what I am talking about. I'd draw a razor down my wrist before giving misinformation to anyone. I stand by my best knowledge; there are no documented cases of adverse reactions involving cannabis for which going off BusPar was the responsible animal.

Some folks get edgy smoking pot; we all know that. That is completely seperate from *Cataclismic's question.

In fairness, as zero per-cent probability does not exist in biostatistics, it is possible I am wrong. That possibility is so low, I choose not to worry about it. 100% probability doesn't exist either. (my bold thing is stuck - I'm not screaming). Now we are parsing biostats, not helping the guy/gal who asked their question.
*


----------



## growingforfun (Jul 6, 2010)

one thing i was wondering about is are you used to smoking weed that was harvested too soon? maybe wait for more amber trichs an youll have more couchlock and less of the parinoia or anxity. anyways thats more down the road. if i were you id get out the phonebook and look up a walmart pharmacy, call them an ask for a pharmisit. tell them you goto there pharmacy (so they help you) and ask them. decline to give your name for personal reasons. they are requirerd by law to help you.


----------



## Learninglots420 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm probably a little late to weigh in on this, but I just wanted to suggest if you do decide to smoke just take a hit or so and give it some time, then maybe one or two hits and give it some more time. No point in hopping off the wagon and choking down two blunts if you are worried about reactions XD.


----------



## SirTitanium (Jul 10, 2010)

Learaninglots420 - I agree with you. The reactions jotted down by the OP seem to have a lot to do with super strong marijuana. Titrate a super-small hit and see what happens with your mind. You could have tru-blue Generalized Anxiety Disorder. You are very cautious, which is good, not bad. Perhaps a smaller dose of cannabis would help you to avoid anxiety, if that's what you are experiencing.


----------



## deprave (Aug 6, 2010)

Try a good Indicia, I have anxiety problems and I refuse to smoke anything of high quality with dominance of haze in it (I know its a large majority of strains but I mean the dominant haze strains not just anything that has haze in it) but anything with mainly haze in it especially that was harvest early will excaserbate my anxiety if I smoke more then a couple hits. Again I dont mean anything with haze in it but the stuff that has haze as one of the dominant parts of the cross....I.E. Super Lemon Haze , G13 Haze, etc.... Will make me super anxious and/or paranoid in large dose. I don't know what it is about those strains because any other sativa or sativa hybrid don't have that effect on me its just the Super Silver haze or simuliar does that to me in large dose everytime without fail.

Look for KUSH strains - IMO best buzz & medicinal value for me personally..It is the opposite effect for me regarding anxiety as it makes my anxiety go away.


----------

